# Need help downloading videos



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

Can someone please give me simple instruction to downloading videos from my computer to put in the member in motion section, remember I really do not understand this stuff so make it simple.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2006)

Where are you downloading them from?  A website?  A camera?  That's going to make a difference in the directions.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have them on my computer in my video files, they play on Quicktime player if that helps


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2006)

Attach them like you would a jpg.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 29, 2006)

You can also go to www.youtube.com and create an account and upload a video.

Then just put the link in the post!

Or send them to me  depending on size and I'll stick them in for you.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Attach them like you would a jpg.


 
Ok bob I'm stupid what is a jpg


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

Infinite said:


> You can also go to www.youtube.com and create an account and upload a video.
> 
> Then just put the link in the post!
> 
> Or send them to me  depending on size and I'll stick them in for you.


 

Thanks I try that when I get home. And if I still to stupid to do that I'll take you up on your offer


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2006)

To attach a file directly to post:

Scroll down to "Additional Options"
Click on "Manage Attachments"
When the box pops up (make sure your pop-up blocker is deactivated) click on "browse" at the top/right
Navigate to the file's location (where you go to open and/or save the file)
Click on the file
Click "upload"
Wait for the file to upload.  It will either upload properly, in which case you will see a file near the middle of the pop-up box with your file's name on it, or it won't upload, in which case you'll see an error message.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank You Kacey


----------



## Infinite (Dec 29, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Thank You Kacey



Yes but are there now new videos to watch


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

Infinite said:


> Yes but are there now new videos to watch


 
Not yet I'm going to try and download after classes tonight so maybe by the end of the evening it will be.


----------



## Kwiter (Dec 29, 2006)

You might consider putting them on revver.com, they actually revenue share with you on advertising $$$

I've made a whopping $0.62 so far ;-)


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Where are you downloading them from? A website? A camera? That's going to make a difference in the directions.


 

Kacey I have done everything but I have been waiting for a long time and it say downloading file please wait, how long do I need to wait, usaually it downloads withen a few seconds this has been almost two minutes.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2006)

It depends on the size of the file.  Sometimes the server hangs up, and sometimes you just have slow upload - I'd wait a while longer and see what happens.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2006)

Kacey said:


> It depends on the size of the file. Sometimes the server hangs up, and sometimes you just have slow upload - I'd wait a while longer and see what happens.


 

OK


----------



## Infinite (Dec 30, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Kacey I have done everything but I have been waiting for a long time and it say downloading file please wait, how long do I need to wait, usaually it downloads withen a few seconds this has been almost two minutes.


 
Most people surf the net want things. Few want to put things up therefore most people have asymettric bandwidth.

To make it uncomplicated.

Big pipe to you little pipe away from you.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 11, 2007)

How big is the file? 

There are limits to how large of a file can be uploaded, if it is taking a particularly long time, chances are it will fail on size anyways.  on this site the max upload size on videos is set to 4.88mb


----------

